# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کد عنوان مدرك پيش دانشگاهي

## mrsh

سلام.
من دیپلم فنی حرفه ای و کاردانی دارم. 

بند  " 21 - کد عنوان مدرك پيش دانشگاهي(جستجوی کد عنوان پيش دانشگاهي)* چه عددی رو باید بزنم؟

وقیت خالی میزارم این اخطار ها رو میده!

خطاهاي زير را برطرف کرده و دوباره بر روي دکمه تاييد کليک کنيد:

    بند 21 کد عنوان پیش دانشگاهی وارد نشده است
    بند 19 کد منطقه یا ناحیه اخذ مدرک پیش دانشگاهی وارد نشده است
    بند 20 کد دانش آموزی مقطع پيش دانشگاهي صحیح وارد نشده است
    بند 22 سال اخذ مدرک دوره پیش دانشگاهی صحیح وارد نشده است
    بند 24 عدد اعشار معدل کل دوره پیش دانشگاهی وارد و یا صحیح نشده است
    بند 24 عدد صحیح معدل کل دوره پیش دانشگاهی وارد و یا صحیح نشده است

----------

